# 1978 Ford F-250



## mtman (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and am working on a 1978 Ford F-250. Did they have snow plow prep packages on this truck? And if so, what exactly did it consist of? This truck has a western plow on it and has cracked the front spring hangers and frame slightly up front. I can weld it up, but would like to find out if anyone makes a frame reinforcement kit before I have to fab something up. The frame overall is stout, but right up front is not the best for handling a plow. I'm also thinking about adding a full length add-a-leaf.

My second question is that is there are place to buy plow brackets and setups for older trucks? I'd like to upgrade to a V-plow possibly.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well you won't be able to get any mounts for that truck. Western only goes back to 1980. Now I will go to say, I know of a 1976 F-250 supercab 6.9 diesel with a western MVP 8.5' with custom western pro plus wings mounted to it. It belongs to a friend of mine. Its was his play toy. I helped in the plow mount build and some of the 6.9 diesel swap. I will try to find the pictures for it.


----------



## snord (Dec 11, 2006)

> Did they have snow plow prep packages on this truck?


Yes, the main thing was a heavier-duty Dana 60 front axle and probably higher spring ratings. Battery/alternator, etc. that were part of it don't mean much anymore.



> would like to find out if anyone makes a frame reinforcement kit


The frames are plenty strong; just weld up what you have and make sure when you hit a curb, you're going less than 10 mph



> I'm also thinking about adding a full length add-a-leaf.


Good idea, but not absolutely necessary. I run a 7.5' unimount on a 78 F250 with stock leaf springs and it does fine. I'm also outfitting a 8.5' v-plow on my other 78 and thankfully it has an additional leaf in the front because they are a lot heavier.



> My second question is that is there are place to buy plow brackets and setups for older trucks?


Western makes a universal unimount kit that will adapt to older Fords (pre-1980) but you have to find it used or on someone's shelf somewhere. There is a guy on ebay who had one but wants $500 for it. I was fortunate to find one used. I also have a truck outfitted with a Fisher conventional plow which I found on ebay with mounts for a 77.5-79 F250/F350. You won't find anything currently available new as the other fella said, but if you're patient they are out there used. Keep your eye on ebay; they do come up now and then.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Post a "wanted ad" on the classifieds here and on craigslist.


----------

